# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  El cambio climático hace necesario construir 50 embalses más en España

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de lavozlibre.com
http://www.lavozlibre.com/noticias/a...-mas-en-espana

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El cambio climático hace necesario construir 50 embalses más en España*

Efe
martes, 15 de junio de 2010, 15:
Valladolid.- El cambio climático y la irregularidad de las precipitaciones que puede provocar, con prolongados ciclos de sequía seguidos de inundaciones, hace necesario construir cincuenta presas más en España para gestionar el agua de forma correcta.

Así lo ha explicado hoy en Valladolid el presidente del Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas (CNEGP), José Polimón, quien, en declaraciones a EFE, ha manifestado que es necesario actuar en los sitios en los que más se necesitan estas infraestructuras hidráulicas para anticiparse a los problemas que puedan surgir derivados del calentamiento global.

Polimón ha participado en la inauguración de las novenas Jornadas Españolas de Presas en las que, durante hoy y mañana, diferentes expertos de varios países debatirán sobre la gestión y el aprovechamiento sostenible de los recursos hídricos o los planes de seguridad y emergencia de las presas.

El experto ha valorado la actuación que se ha llevado a cabo desde las cuencas hidrográficas durante los últimos meses, tras la gran cantidad de lluvia que han recibido los embalses, pues se ha tenido una rápida respuesta ante posibles riesgos de avenidas, se ha desembalsado agua cuando ha sido necesario y, aún así, las presas están prácticamente llenas.

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD), Antonio Gato, ha reconocido que el parque de presas de la cuenca es "relativamente viejo" y, aunque ha precisado que estas construcciones son "muy seguras", ha incidido en que es necesario que pasen revisión, adaptarlas a la normativa y modernizarlas sirviéndose de las nuevas tecnologías disponibles.

Gato ha concretado que, en el último año y medio, el Gobierno de España ha invertido 24 millones de euros en seguridad de las casi doscientas presas de la cuenca y ha esperado que, si la crisis lo permite, en los próximos dos años se destinen otros treinta millones a este fin.

Asimismo, ha recordado que en los últimos años se ha ampliado el número de acuíferos en Castilla y León con la construcción de presas como la de Irueña en Salamanca, la del río Ceguilla, en Segovia, la de Casares en León o la de Castrovido en Burgos, esta última pendiente de finalizar.

A ellas, se suman la de Carbonero y la de Tejo en Segovia, cuyos proyectos se encuentran en fase de redacción.

Actualmente, en España existen más de 1.300 presas, 990 de ellas consideradas grandes. Entre todas, cuentan con un volumen de agua embalsada de 56.400 hectómetros cúbicos que abastece a 45 millones de habitantes y 55 millones de turistas aproximadamente.

Estas cifras sitúan a España como el primer país de Europa por número de presas y el quinto del mundo después de China, Estados Unidos, Japón e India.

La vicepresidenta primera de Castilla y León y consejera de Medio Ambiente, María Jesús Ruiz, se ha mostrado favorable a unificar los criterios de seguridad de estas construcciones, para evitar que España posea diecisiete normas distintas.

En declaraciones a los periodistas, Ruiz ha situado al agua como un recurso básico que, si se sabe gestionar, siempre va unido al desarrollo de un territorio determinado.

"El país que tiene regulado bien su recurso hídrico y es autosuficiente en energía tiene los dos elementos más importantes para el desarrollo de su futuro", ha añadido.

Durante esta primera jornada se ha registrado una protesta de la Plataforma de Recuperación del Valle de Riaño, que han exhibido pancartas con los lemas "Pantano de Riaño: terrorismo medioambiental" y "Recuperar el Valle de Riaño, un tesoro enterrado".

Su presidente, Alfonso González, que ha sido desalojado del recinto, ha asegurado a EFE que el macroembalse de Riaño (León) no ha dado los resultados previstos y que, "además, la zona que se quería regar ahora puede acabar siendo Cementerio Nuclear".

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de lavozlibre.com
> http://www.lavozlibre.com/noticias/a...-mas-en-espana
> 
> Un saludo a todos 
> 
> *El cambio climático hace necesario construir 50 embalses más en España*
> 
> ".


Muy interesante el articulo y estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

¡¡Me sirvan 2 en el Genil, cerquita de casa, por favor!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Le hace falta como el comer. Desde Iznajar para abajo no hay ya regulacion del cauce.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de lavozlibre.com
> http://www.lavozlibre.com/noticias/a...-mas-en-espana
> 
> Un saludo a todos 
> 
> *El cambio climático hace necesario construir 50 embalses más en España*
> 
> ...


 Es indudable que los embalses en España son imprescindibles. Pero José Polimón no es la persona más adecuada parta dar una opinión de ese calibre, con esa aseveración y con esa contundencia.

 José Polimón pertenece a Dragados S.A., y forma parte del lobby que presiona a Estado y CCAA para que exista un flujo de obras públicas suficiente para satisfacer los intereses de quien representa.
Además, no sólo está en la directiva del CNEGP, sino que entre otras cosas también está de vicepresidente en la Asociación de la carretera:
Consejo Directivo:   

Presidente:   
 Sr. D. Miguel Mª MUÑOZ MEDINA 

Vicepresidentes:   
Sra. Dña. Mercedes AVIÑO BOLINCHES
Sr. D. Antonio DIEZ DE RIVERA ICAZA
Sr. D. Federico FERNÁNDEZ ALONSO 
Sr. D. Luis LAORDEN JIMÉNEZ
Sr. D. José MONTOYA PÉREZ
*Sr. D. José POLIMÓN LÓPEZ*
Sr. D. Luis Alberto SOLÍS VILLA

Igualmente es tesorero de la Asociación de Túneles y obras subterráneas:

JUNTA DIRECTIVA AETOS  
Presidente D . Manuel Arnáiz Ronda 
Presidente saliente D. José Manuel Serrano Herrero (Vocal extraordinario) 
Vice-Presidentes D. Miguel Fernández- Bollo Martínez
D. Avelino Acero Díaz 
Secretario D. Pedro Sola Casado 
*Tesorero D. José Polimón López* 
Vice-Secretario D. Ignacio Arjona Morell 
Vice-Tesorero D. Pablo Bueno Tomás 
Vocales D. Eduardo Alonso Pérez de Ágreda
D. Julian Ferraz Sumillera
D. Manuel Herrera Alvarez
D. Juan de Dios Moreno Giménez
D. Alberto Reguero Martínez
D. Davor Simic Sureda
D. Santiago Serrano Pérez 
D. Carmen Deulofeu Palomás
D. José María Díaz de Retana 


Y otras asociaciones dirigidas a lo mismo.

Este hombre vale pa tó.


Embalses sí, pero los necesarios, y previa optimización de los existentes y adecuación de la demanda al recurso disponible.



Por otra parte, el embalse de Riaño es el ejemplo claro de un embalse que no sirve absolutamente para nada que no estuviera cubierto antes. Sólamente ha servido para anegar una zona de un alto valor ecológico y que hoy en día es irrecuperable.

El señor Polimón es un ejemplo claro de un endemismo  cada vez más abundante: el tiburón hormigonero ibérico.

----------


## Salut

Otra vez opiniones interesadas y completamente alejadas de la realidad.

Con el cambio climático habrá menos lluvia, con lo que habrá más espacio en los embalses ya existentes. 

Esto de construir más embalses es como darle un monedero a un pobre, cuando lo que necesita en realidad es dinero.

Los episodios que comenta de "inundaciones" no son más que un incremento de los fenómenos de gota fría, que más bien requerirán otro tipo de obras de defensa. Para nada grandes presas dentro de cauces permanentes. Puede verse cómo en el Segura lo que realmente sirvió contra las avenidas no eran ni La Fuensanta ni el Cenajo, sino todas las presas construidas en los barrancos de margen izquierda y del Guadalentín. 

...Y eso sin entrar en las posibilidades de la restauración hidrológico-forestal...


Para adaptarnos al cambio climático, a efectos de riego, cuatro palabras: REGULACIÓN DE LA DEMANDA.

----------


## ben-amar

> Otra vez opiniones interesadas y completamente alejadas de la realidad.
> 
> .................
> 
> Los episodios que comenta de "inundaciones" no son más que un incremento de los fenómenos de gota fría, que más bien requerirán otro tipo de obras de defensa. Para nada grandes presas dentro de cauces permanentes. Puede verse cómo en el Segura lo que realmente sirvió contra las avenidas no eran ni La Fuensanta ni el Cenajo, sino todas las presas construidas en los barrancos de margen izquierda y del Guadalentín. 
> 
> ...Y eso sin entrar en las posibilidades de la restauración hidrológico-forestal...
> 
> 
> Para adaptarnos al cambio climático, a efectos de riego, cuatro palabras: REGULACIÓN DE LA DEMANDA.


Sin entrar en problemas de riego y demanda de agua para consumo humano, Badolatosa, Jauja, Puente Genil, Ecija y Palma del Rio (alrededor de 100.000 personas) viven pendientes del Genil cada vez que cae una tormenta mas fuerte de la cuenta. No hay absolutamente nada que contenga las avenidas del Genil de Iznajar para abajo. Cordobilla hace años que no regula cauce alguno.
Independientemente de hacer una limpieza a fondo del cauce y hagan intervenciones en los cascos urbanos que cruza.
El Genil (mas bien sus ribereños) necesita algún embalse que sirva para regulación

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿Qué tal manteniendo una cubierta verde en el olivar? ¿Qué tal quitando un poco de olivar y poniendo un bosque como dios manda? Se me ocurre, vamos... La verdad es que da miedo ver la zona del Genil a ojo de pájaro. 

Y luego nos quejamos si ocurren desgracias, y pedimos grandes infraestructuras, sufragadas con el dinero de todos...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


EDIT: ¿Y te parecen pocos los 34 hm3 del Cordobilla + 6 de Malpasillo para regular el área de impluvio que hay aguas abajo de Iznajar?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ ¿Qué tal manteniendo una cubierta verde en el olivar? ¿Qué tal quitando un poco de olivar y poniendo un bosque como dios manda? Se me ocurre, vamos... La verdad es que da miedo ver la zona del Genil a ojo de pájaro. 
> 
> Y luego nos quejamos si ocurren desgracias, y pedimos grandes infraestructuras, sufragadas con el dinero de todos... 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ¿Y te parecen pocos los 34 hm3 del Cordobilla + 6 de Malpasillo para regular el área de impluvio que hay aguas abajo de Iznajar?


Mira, aqui estan los 35 hm^3 de Cordobilla


Me extrañaria si su capacidad actual superara los 5 hm
Malpasillo, con 6 hm  no es capaz de regular el cauce del Genil; demostrado en este y otros años desgraciadamente (se le puede preguntar a los habitantes de los pueblos de agas abajo.
No hay un solo olivar que haya invadido cauce del Genil, no es culpa de los olivos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Actualmente, en la página de embalses, pone que Cordobilla está con 33 hm3, sobre los 34 hm3 que tendría de capacidad. Y en las ortofotos se lo ve bien grandote, como para alcanzar fácilmente esa cifra. Deduzco que la foto que pones es por algún recrecimiento o algo que nunca se llegó a acometer, y que habría aumentado aun más la capacidad de embalse.

También es posible que actualmente tenga una capacidad de embalse muy inferior, debido a colmatación. Adivina de dónde sale la tierra que colmata el embalse  :Wink: 


No hace falta invadir el cauce de un río para alterar severamente su régimen hídrico. Toda el área de impluvio aguas abajo de Iznajar está de olivar, y -vistas las fotos por satélite- de un olivar que se labra a muerte, sin permitir que asome una sola brizna de hierba.

Eso produce compactación del suelo y erosión, aumentando la escorrentía (= avenidas) y la colmatación de embalses (= menor defensa) que luego provoca lo que provoca.

A veces nos olvidamos que absolutamente TODO lo que hacemos en nuestras vidas tiene implicaciones ambientales, y si es en el campo más todavía. Y el olivar andaluz es un magnífico ejemplo DE LO QUE NO HAY QUE HACER.

----------


## jasg555

Cordobilla está colmatado. Pero mayormente por la tierra arrastrada debido a una agricultura demasiado agresiva.


La mejor actuación para evitar eso y las avenidas sería intercalar bosque mediterraneo que sujete y esponje el suelo.

Pero para eso hace falta mucha concienciación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La mejor actuación para evitar eso y las avenidas sería intercalar bosque mediterraneo que sujete y esponje el suelo.


Para evitar el arrastre de sedimentos totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero para sujetar las avenidas (puesto que no se pueden evitar, eso es capricho de las nubes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), la única manera es crear una retención que la sujete...

----------


## Salut

^^ Con un cambio en la cubierta vegetal se reduce muchísimo el coeficiente de escorrentía. Las avenidas no son sólo un capricho de las nubes: también lo son de un mal uso del territorio.

Eso sin contar con que los propios agricultores pueden ser agentes activos en el control de avenidas, creando represas en aquellas de sus tierras que así lo exijan, y sobre todo gestionando adecuadamente la cubierta vegetal del cultivo.

De un tiempo a esta parte tenemos en este país la costumbre de eliminar cualquier planta ajena al cultivo, cuando está demostradísimo que al olivar la vegetación acompañante le sienta fenomenal. 

No habría que labrar (o no tanto), sino implantar un cultivo de cobertura (leguminosas + gramíneas), y segar cuando empieza el verano, dejándolo sobre el terreno. Habría que dejar franjas de vegetación arbustiva espontánea. Tener TODO plantado en curvas de nivel. Eliminar todo olivar en zonas con pendiente superior al 30-40%. Etc.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ^^ Con un cambio en la cubierta vegetal se reduce muchísimo el coeficiente de escorrentía.


Cierto es, no te lo voy a negar, pero tampoco podemos pretender convertir estos terrenos (secos) en un bosque caducifolio como los de Asturias...además, que yo sepa...por mucha cubierta vegetal que haya, lo único que hará será reducir las escorrentías y que no haya tanto arrastre de sedimentos, pero la avenida de agua no la para...puede retrasarla, pero pararla nunca...




> Las avenidas no son sólo un capricho de las nubes: también lo son de un mal uso del territorio.


Las avenidas son exclusivamente un capricho de las condiciones meteorológicas. Estoy de acuerdo en que un territorio mal usado, degradado, sin cubierta vegetal, etc, etc, influye en que los efectos de las avenidas puedan ser más dañinos, con gran cantidad de arrastres, escorrentías, etc, pero las avenidas (naturales) al fin y al cabo solo se producen de dos maneras: intensas precipitaciones en un corto espacio de tiempo en la que las tierras se saturan de agua y por rápidos deshielos, y contra eso lo único que se puede hacer son retenciones para laminar las avenidas.

----------


## jasg555

> Para evitar el arrastre de sedimentos totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero para sujetar las avenidas (puesto que no se pueden evitar, eso es capricho de las nubes ), la única manera es crear una retención que la sujete...


 Evidentemente, la defensa se realiza con una serie de cosas. pero, por ejemplo el aterramiento de Cordobilla viene de un uso inadecuado del suelo.

Si al menos una parte del suelo tuviera una cobertura vegetal, los daños por avenidas serían bastante inferiores.

Lo que pasa es que al que proponga algo así por allí, imagino que le cuelgan por los pulgares :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Evidentemente, la defensa se realiza con una serie de cosas. pero, por ejemplo el aterramiento de Cordobilla viene de un uso inadecuado del suelo.


Exactamente, el problema de Cordobilla viene de eso  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Cierto es, no te lo voy a negar, pero tampoco podemos pretender convertir estos terrenos (secos) en un bosque caducifolio como los de Asturias...además, que yo sepa...por mucha cubierta vegetal que haya, lo único que hará será reducir las escorrentías y que no haya tanto arrastre de sedimentos, pero la avenida de agua no la para...puede retrasarla, pero pararla nunca...


No hace falta un bosque caducifolio como el de Asturias, sino simple y llanamente monte mediterráneo.

La cubierta vegetal hace mucho más de lo que habitualmente se imagina. Primero de todo intercepta -por allí ya se van unos cuantos litros, que no escurren-. Luego, aceleran la infiltración -empieza a escurrir más tarde-. Además, amplian en muchísimo la capacidad de absorcion del suelo -otra vez escurre bastante menos-. Y finalmente, frena la escorrentía -retardando la confluencia de aguas, y por tanto el *reduciendo muhcísimo el pico de caudal*-.

Además de todo esto, ayuda a mitigar los efectos de la avenida, reduciéndo la erosión y defendiendo las riberas y taludes, además de dar más tiempo a los servicios de emergencia para evacuar.


Con una buena cubierta vegetal, *una avenida destructora puede convertirse en una simple crecida ordinaria*, y en todo caso gestionarse con muchísima más comodidad.


Yo creo que el beneficio es clarísimo, y puede reducir en mucho las necesidades de grandes obras "para laminar avenidas". 


Y volviendo a lo que puse en mi mensaje original, no se trata ya sólo de la cubierta vegetal... sino que tenemos alternativas mucho menos impactantes, como es la construcción de represas en microcuencas con caudales temporales... o el uso de Zonas de Inundabilidad Controlada (una vez más, coordinación con agricultores).



Aunque está claro que el lobby de los grandes embalses seguirá defendiendo sus megaobras, tengan sentido o no. Yo desde luego que prefiero mil veces un plan que coordine varias actuaciones a pequeña escala.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, acabo de entrar de nuevo y veo que se ha abierto el debater sobre la necesidad o no de nuevos embalses en el Genil.
Historicamente, el Genil ha tenido estos periodos de inundaciones; incluso con su bosque mediterraneo y su flora de ribera ,etc.
Ya con Cordobilla, en 1997 por ejemplo y que aun se encontraba en condiciones, las avenidas cubrieron desde Puente Genil a Palma del Rio. 
¿se podria evitar las inundaciones del Nilo con bosque mediterraneo y pequeñas acciones coordinadas de no existir las grandes presa que tiene ahora?
Es cierto que no hay raices vegetales que sustenten el terreno y que esa es una de las razones de la colmatacion de Cordobilla pero, digo yo, algo influira tambien las grandes crecidas que sufre el Genil de vez en cuando.
Cuando yo digo que no hay nada que detenga estas crecidas desde Iznajar es por algo, creedme.
Es mas, habiendo un embalse por encima de Puente Genil, no supondría la salvacion de Ecija y Palma del Rio.

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno, acabo de entrar de nuevo y veo que se ha abierto el debater sobre la necesidad o no de nuevos embalses en el Genil.
> Historicamente, el Genil ha tenido estos periodos de inundaciones; incluso con su bosque mediterraneo y su flora de ribera ,etc.
> Ya con Cordobilla, en 1997 por ejemplo y que aun se encontraba en condiciones, las avenidas cubrieron desde Puente Genil a Palma del Rio. 
> ¿se podria evitar las inundaciones del Nilo con bosque mediterraneo y pequeñas acciones coordinadas de no existir las grandes presa que tiene ahora?
> Es cierto que no hay raices vegetales que sustenten el terreno y que esa es una de las razones de la colmatacion de Cordobilla pero, digo yo, algo influira tambien las grandes crecidas que sufre el Genil de vez en cuando.
> Cuando yo digo que no hay nada que detenga estas crecidas desde Iznajar es por algo, creedme.
> Es mas, habiendo un embalse por encima de Puente Genil, no supondría la salvacion de Ecija y Palma del Rio.



Es un buen debate, sin duda, y muy interesante.

Mi opinión, es como en otros debates similares, que toda construcción, campo de cultivo, etc..., que se vea afectada por una crecida del río, es que está dentro del dominio público hidráulico.

Otra cosa bien distinta, es que, por la razón que sea, generalmente un escaso control de las autoridades, se den por buenos unos límites marcados sin un criterio real.

Desde ese punto de vista, no habría problema ninguno cuando llegara la avenida.

Otra cosa bien distinta es que por intereses diversos se muestren éstas crecidas como una catástrofe natural. Más aún, sabiendo como tú dices Ben, que son periódicas.

Además se suma que el control, de avenidas más pequeñas con la laminación que producen los embalses, en éste caso Iznájar, se evita la función de limpieza natural que tiene las crecidas, fomentando que el cauce se colmate, la vegetación se haga dueña del mismo, etc... lo cual produce que cuando viene la crecida gorda, los daños son mayores que de haber estado el cauce limpio y el DPH despejado.

 Incluso aunque se hicierán más embalses aguas abajo de Iznájar, como dices no evitaría mantener despejado el DPH y el cauce del río en buenas condiciones.


Precisamente, la presa de Assuan, en el Nilo está produciendo unos problemas tremendos en el delta del Nilo por falta de sedimentos suficientes. Y la falta de esas crecidas naturales que fertilizaban el valle del Nilo, están causando un excesivo uso de fertilizantes químicos que producen una gran contaminación del agua además de un encajonamiento del río.

Sería muy conveniente, que la presa de Assuán, simule los efectos de las avenidas, cuya existencia periódica puso en pié una de las civilizaciones más extraordinarias del Mundo Antiguo.

----------


## zapata0076

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Salut, para mí los embalses los justos y necesarios, ese hombre sabe de lo que habla, como bien dice pertenece a dragados y no es que se muevan cantidades de dinero pequeñas en cuanto a estas obras de gran envergadura...Lo que hay que hacer como bien dice Salut, es optimizar los existentes, y proteger la cubierta vegetal..lo acabo de ver en la asignatura de Hidraulica e hidrología, ya que estoy estudiando ICCP y eso es lo primordial en cuanto a escorrentía superficial, os quejais en el Genil, pero es que teneis todos los terrenos ultra-transformados y explotados, y claro todo regado, todo lo que cae escurre, y ademas un suelo suelto acaba arrastrandose y colmatando los embalses, somos el pais de europa con mas presas por dios...aqui no existe otra cosa como el ladrillo eh!! a mí me parece una verguenza que se pretenda prosperar así, pero en fin... innovación es lo que le hace falta a este país y menos listillos llena bolsillos. Disculpar si ofendo a alguien pero es que cuando me tocan los ríos me enciendo...los rios hay que respetarlos lo máximo posible minimizando el impacto ambiental sobre ellos, pues son minas de oro señores...se que hay que adaptarlos al ser humano pero lo justo y necesario, no sigamos jodiéndolos por que los pobres llevan un camino de espanto, cuidémoslos! 
UN saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> ........
> 
> 
> 
> *Otra cosa bien distinta es que por intereses diversos se muestren éstas crecidas como una catástrofe natural. Más aún, sabiendo como tú dices Ben, que son periódicas.*
> 
> Además se suma que el control, de avenidas más pequeñas con la laminación que producen los embalses, en éste caso Iznájar, se evita la función de limpieza natural que tiene las crecidas, fomentando que el cauce se colmate, la vegetación se haga dueña del mismo, etc... lo cual produce que cuando viene la crecida gorda, los daños son mayores que de haber estado el cauce limpio y el DPH despejado.
> 
> 
> ...


Hombre, antes de que existiera el boom del cemento, estas avenidas ya se daban, lo que es natural es natural. Vale que luego con las actuaciones, o falta de actuaciones, del hombre, estas avenidas sean mas gordas.

Tambien es cierto, muy cierto, que con Cordobilla en funcionamiento se han evitado muchos males.

Es evidente que con una buena actuacion se palía mucho sus efectos



Pero estas defensas se han hecho en cascos urbanos, en este caso en Loja.
A continuacion en Puente Genil



Y me consta que tambien existen actuaciones en Ecija, pero todo ello es con vistas a paliar los daños en el casco urbano, paliar, no detener; es decir evitar la inundacion con un caudal de 200 o 300 mtrs^3/s, pero dime que se hace cuando llega a alcanzar los 1000 0 mas

----------


## jasg555

> Hombre, antes de que existiera el boom del cemento, estas avenidas ya se daban, lo que es natural es natural. Vale que luego con las actuaciones, o falta de actuaciones, del hombre, estas avenidas sean mas gordas.
> 
> Tambien es cierto, muy cierto, que con Cordobilla en funcionamiento se han evitado muchos males.
> 
> Es evidente que con una buena actuacion se palía mucho sus efectos
> 
> 
> 
> Pero estas defensas se han hecho en cascos urbanos, en este caso en Loja.
> ...


 No, con 1000 m3/s, se hace poco, está claro.

Pero fíjate en las primeras fotos que has puesto, las defensas de la izquierda, una escollera y un muro de hormigón a una altura considerable, ya que seguro el agua ha llegado allí.
Esas defensas protegen una serie de casas que aparecen en la foto.

Si el agua puede llegar al muro en una crecida, está claro que esas construcciones están en el DPH.

Luego, por otra parte, como de demostró hace poco en los grandes ríos centroeuropeos y en el Mississipi, aunque a otra escala, las canalizaciones sirven para acelerar el agua y aumentar la velocidad de la misma en la crecida. Los meandros naturales y las zonas de inundación natural del río sirven para ralentizarla, con lo que los desastres son menores.

Siempre que aparece una defensa es que hay algo construído donde no debe.
Pasa en el Genil y en muchos otros ríos más.

----------


## ben-amar

> No, con 1000 m3/s, se hace poco, está claro.
> 
> Pero fíjate en las primeras fotos que has puesto, las defensas de la izquierda, una escollera y un muro de hormigón a una altura considerable, ya que seguro el agua ha llegado allí.
> Esas defensas protegen una serie de casas que aparecen en la foto.
> 
> Si el agua puede llegar al muro en una crecida, está claro que esas construcciones están en el DPH.
> 
> Luego, por otra parte, como de demostró hace poco en los grandes ríos centroeuropeos y en el Mississipi, aunque a otra escala, las canalizaciones sirven para acelerar el agua y aumentar la velocidad de la misma en la crecida. Los meandros naturales y las zonas de inundación natural del río sirven para ralentizarla, con lo que los desastres son menores.
> 
> ...


Debo aclarate que estas fotos son hechas de este año, con un caudal de 250 mtrs^3/s, lo normal es bastante mas bajo.
Ya quisieramos un río con ese caudal constante. 
A lo que iba, cuando en Puente Genil el caudal es de 250 0 300, cuando llega a Ecija, ese caudal puede ser ya de 450 0 500 y aún mas en Palma del Río (eso es otra cuestion, se suma al Guadalquivir y el problema es multiplicado x5 o mas

----------


## jasg555

Es un problema complicado Ben, sin duda.

Por eso yo no dormiría tranquilo si mi casa estuviera cerca del río.

Recuerdo la riada del año 92 en Yebra y Almoguera (Guadalajara) una tromba de agua convirtió un arroyo con un chorrito en un río de 100 metros de ancho. El cauce estaba invadido, a pesar de que periódicamente ocurre.
 En Yebra murieron 11 personas, y en Almoguera se llevó casas enteras. Incluso una carretera recién construída y un puente desaparecieron.

Pues bien, a lo que voy, el Ayuntamiento de Almoguera ha hecho los deberes y en colaboración con la CHT ha desurbanizado las zonas de inundación, al tiempo que se ha construído un buen canal con protecciones, calculado para albergar el doble del caudal que vino.
Pero Yebra (famoso por solicitar el cementerio nuclear), no los ha hecho, y el cauce del arroyo, no sólo no ha liberado, sino que encima ha contruído un macroayuntamiento en el mismo centro del mismo.

Es cuestión de tiempo que se repita la tragedia.

Tú piensas que en Ecija se respeta el DPH?, pero el original, donde llega el agua cuando alcanza esos 450-500 m3/s., no el que interesa. Que me perdonen los de Écija, es aplicable a cualquier población con inundaciones periódicas e históricas.

----------


## Salut

Joer ben-amar, pero si por ese río está bajando la fortuna de los agricultores!! Toda esa tierra fértil a la mar  :Frown: 

Yo, lo que ya he comentado. Está clarísimo que teneis el clima que teneis, y que teneis la orografía que teneis. Y que estas circunstancias hacen que existan crecidas periódicas. 

Pero creo que sabes perfectamente que hay una diferencia enorme entre una crecida de 1000 m3/s y una de 500 m3/s, y que la existencia de vegetación te convierte las primeras en las segundas. Y también sabes perfectamente que aumentando la cobertura vegetal un pantano que se ha colmatado en 20-30 años se colmataría en 200 o 500.

Aquí no hay medias tintas que valgan: el agua se gestiona desde una planificación integral del territorio, *empezando por la cubierta vegetal y el microrrelieve del suelo*, siguiendo por pequeñas actuaciones en microcuencas, y sólo finalmente recurriendo a grandes presas. Y utilizar los dos primeros puntos para que el tercero sea realmente eficaz: que no se colmate, que tenga más tiempo para desembalsar antes de que llegue la crecida (y así laminar más aún), que se tenga más tiempo para evacuar a la población...

¡Será por falta de herramientas informáticas y datos históricos para planificar adecuadamente todo esto! 
(Sistemas de Información Geográfica, modelos Precipitación-Escorrentía, periodos de retorno de eventos meteorológicos extraordinarios, etc.)

Debemos empezar a acostumbrarnos a que, en este mundo globalizado, los agricultores europeos sólo tienen razón de ser como meros gestores del territorio... y que si reciben subvenciones, tiene que ser precisamente para llevar a cabo las actuaciones que más benefician en la sociedad [a nivel hidrológico, de biodiversidad, paisajístico...]. Nunca jamás para perjudicarla!!


PD: Y ese pantano colmatado, es hora de irlo dragando. ¿O es que pretendemos convertirlo en una vega de regadío?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Joer ben-amar, pero si por ese río está bajando la fortuna de los agricultores!! Toda esa tierra fértil a la mar 
> 
> Yo, lo que ya he comentado. Está clarísimo que teneis el clima que teneis, y que teneis la orografía que teneis. Y que estas circunstancias hacen que existan crecidas periódicas. 
> 
> Pero creo que sabes perfectamente que hay una diferencia enorme entre una crecida de 1000 m3/s y una de 500 m3/s, y que la existencia de vegetación te convierte las primeras en las segundas. Y también sabes perfectamente que aumentando la cobertura vegetal un pantano que se ha colmatado en 20-30 años se colmataría en 200 o 500.
> 
> Aquí no hay medias tintas que valgan: el agua se gestiona desde una planificación integral del territorio, *empezando por la cubierta vegetal y el microrrelieve del suelo*, siguiendo por pequeñas actuaciones en microcuencas, y sólo finalmente recurriendo a grandes presas. Y utilizar los dos primeros puntos para que el tercero sea realmente eficaz: que no se colmate, que tenga más tiempo para desembalsar antes de que llegue la crecida (y así laminar más aún), que se tenga más tiempo para evacuar a la población...
> 
> ¡Será por falta de herramientas informáticas y datos históricos para planificar adecuadamente todo esto! 
> ...




Vale, pero dime cuantas inundaciones mas se darian hasta que una nueva cubierta vegetal hiciera su efecto? 
Y esta cubierta vegetal, cuando la habia, ¿por que no evito las inundaciones?
Crees que las grandes avenodas son de 50 años para acá, estas equivocado.
Sabes cuantas inundaciones ha evitado Cordobilla?
Por cierto, ahora, es totalmente inviable el dragar el embalse. (ya se ha estudiado esa posibilidad), al menos para el titular (Sevillana-Endesa). Y desde que ha sido declarada Reserva o Paraje Natural y está incluida en el inventario de humedales de Andalucía, mucho menos cabe la posibilidad de ese gragado.
Por ultimo, ¡¡estas haciendo lo imposible por que pongan un embalse junto a mi casa!! Con la ilusion que me hace y lo bueno que yo soy

¡Y si eso ocurre......! ¿acaso no tienen los levantinos el Tajo? y eso que no pasa por allí

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No hace falta un bosque caducifolio como el de Asturias, sino simple y llanamente monte mediterráneo.
> 
> La cubierta vegetal hace mucho más de lo que habitualmente se imagina. Primero de todo intercepta -por allí ya se van unos cuantos litros, que no escurren-. Luego, aceleran la infiltración -empieza a escurrir más tarde-. Además, amplian en muchísimo la capacidad de absorcion del suelo -otra vez escurre bastante menos-. Y finalmente, frena la escorrentía -retardando la confluencia de aguas, y por tanto el *reduciendo muhcísimo el pico de caudal*-.


El embalse de García de Sola alberga una de las mejores y densas masas de bosque mediterráneo, muy denso y cubierto, y me hubiera gustado que hubieras visto como corría el agua por los montes, los arroyos que parecían el Ebro, una cantidad de arrastres importantes, el agua de los arroyos no era marrón, era negra de la cantidad de arrastres que llevaba...

Con respecto a la cuenca del Genil, estoy de acuerdo en que vendría bien que tuviera cobertura vegetal, pero gran parte de esos terrenos, son olivares...ahora dile a los agricultores que están obligados a convertir sus olivares con cubierta vegetal...

* Herbáceas no sirven, puesto que en cuanto empiece a calentar el sol se secarán, con el consiguiente peligro de incendios que suponen...

Por lo que, la única cubierta posible para estos terrenos sería mas o menos ésta:



Ahora le decimos a los agricultores que entre medio de los olivares tienen que dejar sus terrenos así, que no puedan entrar a arar, ni a fumigar, ni a nada...que verás lo alegres que se van a poner, verás que bien acogen esa medida...




> PD: Y ese pantano colmatado, es hora de irlo dragando. ¿O es que pretendemos convertirlo en una vega de regadío?


No se puede...está declarado como Reserva Natural. Actualmente dado su grado de colmatación, numerosas aves encuentran en éste lugar un lugar idóneo en donde invernar, residir, etc.




> Sabes cuantas inundaciones ha evitado Cordobilla?


Aun contando que no estuviera colmatado y su vaso completamente operativo, no evitaría ninguna...porque con el volumen máximo que tiene, cualquier avenida lo llena en un santiamén...




> Por ultimo, ¡¡estas haciendo lo imposible por que pongan un embalse junto a mi casa!! Con la ilusion que me hace y lo bueno que yo soy


Perdona Ben-amar, pero ando bastante liado últimamente y no me he vuelto a acordar del Proyecto PGD y de la presa aguas arriba de Malpasillo...vaya cabeza la mía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Perdona Ben-amar, pero ando bastante liado últimamente y no me he vuelto a acordar del Proyecto PGD y de la presa aguas arriba de Malpasillo...vaya cabeza la mía 
> 
> Un saludo.


No te preocupes, el trabajo es lo primero :Wink: 
Y no te creas, SI que Cordobilla, estando operativa, ha evitado mas de una

----------


## Salut

> El embalse de García de Sola alberga una de las mejores y densas masas de bosque mediterráneo, muy denso y cubierto, y me hubiera gustado que hubieras visto como corría el agua por los montes, los arroyos que parecían el Ebro, una cantidad de arrastres importantes, el agua de los arroyos no era marrón, era negra de la cantidad de arrastres que llevaba...


Si nadie dice que la escorrentía se vuelva 0, sino que se reduciría muchísimo y que al verse refrenada el pico de caudal también se reduciría (menor confluencia de aguas de forma simultanea).




> Con respecto a la cuenca del Genil, estoy de acuerdo en que vendría bien que tuviera cobertura vegetal, pero gran parte de esos terrenos, son olivares...ahora dile a los agricultores que están obligados a convertir sus olivares con cubierta vegetal...
> 
> * Herbáceas no sirven, puesto que en cuanto empiece a calentar el sol se secarán, con el consiguiente peligro de incendios que suponen...


Herbáceas sirven, y mucho. En vez de meter el arado cada 2x3, que metan la segadora/picadora. En 2 o 3 años tendrán una mejora impresionante en la estructura del suelo, que es lo realmente importante. Este plazo es mucho más corto que el de construcción de una gran presa.

Por otro lado, dada la brutal sobreproducción de aceite que tenemos en España, no estaría de menos sacar de producción diferentes franjas de olivos (en curva de nivel) y todas las cimas, replantando con bosque mediterráneo.

Salida de producción subvencionada, obviamente.. o mediante esquemas de pago por servicio ambiental:
http://www.rlc.fao.org/es/tierra/pdf/alvarado.pdf




> Ahora le decimos a los agricultores que entre medio de los olivares tienen que dejar sus terrenos así, que no puedan entrar a arar, ni a fumigar, ni a nada...que verás lo alegres que se van a poner, verás que bien acogen esa medida...


El palo y la zanahoria.

Reducele/elimina la subvencion a quien haga las cosas mal, e incrementala para quien las haga bien. Métele subvenciones para inversiones no productivas, como podrían ser pequeñas represas...

Al final la producción de oliva les saldrá mayor y de más calidad, porque lo del labrado y fumigación contínua es una auténtica salvajada.





> No se puede...está declarado como Reserva Natural. Actualmente dado su grado de colmatación, numerosas aves encuentran en éste lugar un lugar idóneo en donde invernar, residir, etc.


Ok, lo conservaremos como humedal  :Smile: 

Pero he visto que aguas arriba hay diferentes llanuras de regadío, que no creo que cueste mucho convertir en una zona de inundabilidad controlada. Y ya vas sumando hm3...




> Aun contando que no estuviera colmatado y su vaso completamente operativo, no evitaría ninguna...porque con el volumen máximo que tiene, cualquier avenida lo llena en un santiamén...


¿Qué caudal máximo soporta Puente Genil? ¿Cuál se podría conseguir con unos pocos derribos de viviendas -cambiada por infraestructura blanda-? Por lo que he visto en el Google Earth, la parte historica está sobre una colina (tontos no eran).

¿De qué caudales hablamos para una crecida importante, si hubiera una cubierta vegetal en condiciones?

Porque con 350 m3/s de media por encima del caudal máximo tienes 36 horas extra que te permiten tomar las medidas adicionales que hagan falta (evacuaciones, sacos terreros, etc.).

Sumale los sistemas de alerta temprana (avisos de AEMET, radar de lluvia, caudalímetros, etc.), el tiempo que tarda de todas formas en formarse la crecida, y obviamente un buen plan de emergencias.



El caso es que esa misma capacidad de embalse (y probablemente mucho más) se puede recuperar con infraestructura hidráulica blanda, como las ZIC o presas en barrancos y otros cauces temporales. Por sus características tendrán muy poca tendencia a colmatarse.

Y desde luego, lo ya dicho: la actuación sobre el territorio debe ser integral, y siempre priorizando la propia gestión de la cubierta vegetal, seguir por infraestructura blanda, y sólo si no hay más remedio ir a la infraestructura pesada.

----------


## Salut

> Según recientes evaluaciones oficiales, *más de 80 toneladas de suelo por hectárea se pierden anualmente en los olivares andaluces*, (que son aún mayores en parcelas con fuertes pendientes), pérdidas que superan con creces la capacidad de regeneración del suelo.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Los sistemas de laboreo reducido en olivar, bien en su versión de no-laboreo o en la de mínimo laboreo, han reducido los costes de cultivo y han proporcionado en la gran mayoría de los casos aumentos significativos de producción con respecto al laboreo tradicional (Figura 2), ya que son más eficaces en el uso del agua y del suelo.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En tres ensayos de sistemas de cultivo en secano, mantenidos durante 6 años en la provincia de Córdoba, se observó como el cultivo con cubierta de cereal aumentó la producción con respecto a los sistemas con suelo desnudo.
> ...


http://www.aeac-sv.org/pdfs/ficha2.pdf






> Results obtained under simulated rainfall of 60 mm/in for 1 hour on 1 m²
> 
> Treatment -  Runoff (%)  first half hour -  second half hour
> 
> 
> Straw                  - 13  - 26
> Compost (surface) - 24 - 57
> Compost (dug-in)   - 34 - 66
> Tillage - 41 - 74
> ...


http://www.fao.org/docrep/t1765e/t1765e0h.htm

^^ Con paja en el suelo (cubierta verde de gramíneas picada), la escorrentía es del 13% la primera media hora, y del 26% la segunda media hora.
Con el suelo labrado, la escorrentía es del 41% la primera media hora y del 74% la segunda media hora.

*Estamos hablando de una escorrentía 3 veces superior. No es moco de pavo*.


Respecto a eventos de lluvia superiores, puede verse que a muy largo plazo hay una convergencia (el suelo se satura, y tal). Pero ya has ganado un porrazo de horas y hay muchísimos litros menos en ríos y embalses.

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, a éste respecto, decir que yo tengo unas 300 olivas en un pueblo de Jaén, de secano, y siempre me han dado pérdidas al no estar yo allí para realizar los trabajos, a pesar de contar con una pequeña subvención europea.
La solución que tomé fué llegar a un acuerdo con la persona que me las trabaja y decirle que la producción es para él a cambio de que las mantenga.
Ha sido una soución satisfactoria, yo no tengo que poner dinero año tras año, mantego la propiedad, y él saca un rendimiento.

 El trabajo que hacen allí es con tractor, herbicidas a porrillo, terreno limpio, etc..., lo que se conoce hasta ahora. Mis olivas están en un terreno con una ligera pendiente, y cuando llueve hace bastantes surcos, debido a la limpieza del terreno. Además ha acabado (debido a los herbicidas) con toda la fauna de anfibios y peces que habitaban los arroyos, llegando a contaminar (por éstas y otras causas) el embalse de Guadalén. 

Por otra parte, tengo un amigo en Martos que tiene también olivas, la mayor parte de los trabajos los hace él.
Desde hace unos años emplea la técnica del no laboreo. Y se ha dado cuenta de que aunque produce un poco menos, ahorra mucho dinero en líquidos, tractores y trabajo en genral. por tanto, sale rentable. Pero a sus vecinos, a pear de verlo, no logra convencerles.

Y lo mismo mke pasa a mí, a quien me la trabaja no hay quien le saque de sota, caballo y rey.

Desde leugo, al embalse de Guadalén caén cantidades tremendas de tierras de labor arrastradas por las tormentas y por una cubierta vegetal nula a demás de las olivas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues ojito, que igual no estás teniendo un déficit en el flujo de caja, pero sí que lo estas teniendo en cuanto a pérdida de patrimonio.

Tu suelo y los procesos ecológicos asociados son tu patrimonio como agricultor. Permitir que se degrade (por acción u omisión) es como quien vive al día con su vivienda/coche y no va ahorrando un dinerillo para repararlos: luego cuesta trabajo, MUCHO TRABAJO, recuperar la productividad de ese suelo. Y en ocasiones, se va al traste definitivamente.

En un momento dado, yo de ti intentaría negociar de forma un tanto más contundente... o poner (inicialmente) algún dinerillo sobre la mesa para que cambie de práctica -que por lo menos ponga una cubierta vegetal-, hasta que con sus propios ojos vea que no pierde nada.


Por mi zona se de bastantes casos de gente que se ha cambiado al ver el éxito de agricultores vecinos. Otros se han cambiado gracias a la apertura de una almazara ecológica, que paga mejor. Aunque no dejan de ser un grano de arena en el mar. 

Salvo excepciones, al final sólo hay 2 maneras de que se convenzan: o tocándoles el bolsillo, o que por accidente se pillen una intoxicación del copón con los agroquímicos.

----------


## jasg555

Tú no sabes la dureza del coco de los de ese pueblo...

 Las olivas son heredadas de mi mujer, y el destino es venderlas posiblemente a un familiar.
Cuando he planteado temas de éstos, los de allí siempre salen con lo mismo: "ya están los señoritos de Madrid, intentando enseñarnos nuestro trabajo."

 Incluso la propia familia de mi mujer son igual de tercos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Esa es la reacción inicial. No te creas que no me tomaban a mi por loco al principio, al hacer algunas cosas extrañas en mi huerta. Luego han ido viendo resultados y se han callado la boca. ¡¡Y eso que aun estoy muy lejos de haber perfeccionado las técnicas que uso!!

Claro que si no tienes ocasión de trabajar ese campo por tu cuenta y riesgo, siempre es más difícil  :Frown: 


Lo más gracioso del asunto es que muchas veces lo único que estas haciendo es recuperar lo que ya hacían sus abuelos, y que precisamente "un tío de Madrid" (de una empresa de fitosanitarios o de tractores) se encargó de cambiar  :Mad: 


Pero bueno: tu tócales el bolsillo, y verás lo rápido que cambian de opinión xD

----------


## jasg555

> ^^ Esa es la reacción inicial. No te creas que no me tomaban a mi por loco al principio, al hacer algunas cosas extrañas en mi huerta. Luego han ido viendo resultados y se han callado la boca. ¡¡Y eso que aun estoy muy lejos de haber perfeccionado las técnicas que uso!!
> 
> Claro que si no tienes ocasión de trabajar ese campo por tu cuenta y riesgo, siempre es más difícil 
> 
> 
> Lo más gracioso del asunto es que muchas veces lo único que estas haciendo es recuperar lo que ya hacían sus abuelos, y que precisamente "un tío de Madrid" (de una empresa de fitosanitarios o de tractores) se encargó de cambiar


 Yo recuerdo que mi suegro me decía que para que no salieran malas hierbas, acolchaban con paja el suelo. Luego los herbicidas y los tractores cambiaron todo.
Ahora ver el suelo limpio y primero arado y luego completamente liso, lo ven bien para recoger la cosecha. Ponen los mantones y las redes y sobre liso trabajan menos.

 Es muy difícil cambiarles el coco, más aún siendo de fuera.

----------


## Salut

Ea, más info... en el caso de Écija, las zonas inundables son de urbanismo reciente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Se observa que la zona urbana inundable, para un periodo de retorno de 25 años, corresponde en un 75% de la superficie con las áreas urbanizadas en los últimos 30 años


http://www.sociedadgeologica.es/arch...eo29/Art14.pdf

Interesantes también los periodos de retorno que se mencionan, aunque sería muchísimo más adecuado hablar de periodos de retorno de precipitación -ya que la escorrentía varía con el uso del suelo-.


Tx (años) - Caudal (m3/s) - Calado (m)
1,5 - 89 - 2,2
5 - 231 - 4,0
10 - 322 - 4,7
25 - 458 - 5,6
50 - 574 - 6,2
100 - 705 - 6,7
500 - 1.065

^^ Vamos, grosso modo podría considerarse como "caudal máximo" soportable 450 m3/s. Y aprox. cada 50 años se tienen 125 m3/s por encima de ese nivel -que con 40 hm3 de capacidad de embalse dan para casi 90 horas de acumulación-. Y cada 100 se tienen 250 m3/s de más, que con 40 hm3 de embalse te dan dos días de acumulación a caudal pico.

Esos 40 hm3 son bastante fáciles de conseguir, repartiendo numerosas represas a lo largo de toda la cuenca vertiente. Recordemos que *el área de impluvio es de más de 3.400 km2 aguas abajo de Iznájar*... Sobre una superficie TAN TREMENDAMENTE GRANDE hay infinidad de lugares sobre los que acometer pequeñas actuaciones (represas que hasta un grupito de vecinos podría construir sin gran esfuerzo), y un ligerísimo aumento en la tasa de infiltración en los campos tiene resultados brutales en el caudal del río.

Será cuestión que una persona competente de la AAA realice un análisis simulando diferentes escenarios para un evento de precipitación extraordinaria, modificando los usos del suelo. Seguro que encuentra bien pronto unas pocas áreas de actuación prioritaria, en donde centrar los esfuerzos.

Joer, que vivimos en el s. XXI... tenemos herramientas e información suficiente para actuar sobre el origen del problema, en vez de sobre un sintoma.

----------


## ben-amar

Perdona Salut, no he podido engancharme ante.
Yo no te puedo objetar lo de la corteza vegetal porque se que sí que influye. Pero, te vuelvo a repetir, es que te centras enn los ultimos 50 años (o incluso menos). Las inundaciones cuando no había tanto olivo, ni tantas urbanizaciones, hace por ejemplo mas 100 años, ¿a que se debian según tú?
Otra cosa, lo que tú ves en el Google Earth no es el casco historico, este se desarrollo a lo largo de ambas orillas. lo que hay situado sobre la colina es totalmente nuevo.
Es cierto que los arados ayudan a quitar tierra, que va a los rios. Es cierto que plantaciones con unas buenas raices y ayudadas por otras mas superficiales contienen esas tierras, lo que no he oido nunca es que detengan el agua.
Y cuando Iznajar haya acumulado los suficientes sedimentos de otras avenidas de aguas arriba y vea mermada su capacidad para retener estas, ¿resembraremos toda la orilla hasta el nacimiento del Genil para evitarlas?
¡¡Muy buena solucion!! Sí señor.
Estoy de acuerdo en se quite ayudas a quien no lo haga bien pero, subvencionar plantaciones improductivas? ¿eso no seria dinero publico tambien? Con la produccion electrica de una presa puedes ir amortizando el gasto, aunque tarde años, pero el subvencionar lo otro a lo unico que ayudaria es a dejar, mas aún, los campos abandonados. Andalucía, region de servicios? Al final, ese seria el camino, mas ciudadanos(sin cualificacion suficiente, a las ciudades y mas paro.
En muchas ocasiones estoy de acuerdo contigo, en esta no.
¡Quien me iba a decir que lo que era en un principio un comentario y una peticion en plan cahondeo se convertiria en un debate en toda regla! :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> con 40 hm3 de capacidad de embalse dan para casi 90 horas de acumulación-. Y cada 100 se tienen 250 m3/s de más, que con 40 hm3 de embalse te dan dos días de acumulación a caudal pico.
> 
> *Esos 40 hm3 son bastante fáciles de conseguir, repartiendo numerosas represas a lo largo de toda la cuenca vertiente*.


Sería una buena solución, pero el problema podría venir en que en una zona descargue mucho (superior a los X Hm3 que le corresponderían) y por lo tanto quedan libres...y sin embargo, en otros lugares, no descargue o descargue mucho menos...




> Recordemos que *el área de impluvio es de más de 3.400 km2 aguas abajo de Iznájar*... Sobre una superficie TAN TREMENDAMENTE GRANDE hay infinidad de lugares sobre los que acometer pequeñas actuaciones


Esos 40 Hm3 que dices se me quedan muy cortos para tantos Km2...

Tanto por Becerril como por Füller esos 40 Hm3 los veo demasiado escasos...

Prefiero mi sistema que tengo que definirlo correctamente, pero a falta de algunas puntualizaciones va así:

* Presa sobre el Genil aguas arriba de Malpasillo para sujetar esos Km2 desde Iznájar libres de retención, además también de sujetar un posible desembalse fuerte de Iznájar  :Wink: . (aprox 210 Hm3 a cota 290,00 como NMN)
* Presa sobre el Anzur para sujetar todos esos Km2 que tiene en su cuenca que son unos cuantos también  :Wink:  (tengo que calcular el volumen)
* Azud aguas arriba de Écija para reducir los picos Qci

Y me faltarían algunas pequeñas actuaciones en algunos ríos más que me faltan por ver aún, pues aún estoy con el proyecto de las presas del Genil y del Anzur  :Smile: 

Todo esto, evidentemente, combinado con demás acutaciones para recuperar el DPH todo lo posible  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Perdona Salut, no he podido engancharme ante.
> Yo no te puedo objetar lo de la corteza vegetal porque se que sí que influye. Pero, te vuelvo a repetir, es que te centras enn los ultimos 50 años (o incluso menos). Las inundaciones cuando no había tanto olivo, ni tantas urbanizaciones, hace por ejemplo mas 100 años, ¿a que se debian según tú?


Bueno, llevamos bastante tiempo destruyendo la cubierta vegetal, y está documentadísimo que buena parte de la actual provincia de Cadiz antes era mar... y que se ha ido llenando de sedimentos por culpa de la agricultura.

De la misma manera, el Delta del Ebro también es fruto de la intensificación agraria de, nada más y nada menos, ¡¡¡la época de los romanos!!!

Si te lees uno de los enlaces que has puesto, dice claramente que la primera gran riada documentada es del año 850, y luego no vuelven a documentarse riadas hasta el s. XV. Obviamente buena parte de esto podría deberse a la destrucción de documentos árabes, pero seguramente de una riada realmente importante habrían quedado más vestigios. 

http://www.sociedadgeologica.es/arch...eo29/Art14.pdf

¿Quiere esto decir que no había riadas? No pretendo decir esto... pero es muy probable que fueran riadas bastante menos frecuentes y menos intensas.





> Otra cosa, lo que tú ves en el Google Earth no es el casco historico, este se desarrollo a lo largo de ambas orillas. lo que hay situado sobre la colina es totalmente nuevo.


El desarrollo totalmente nuevo es el que veo "detrás de la colina". No se, las fotos que salen son callejuelas tradicionales que van cuesta arriba, con iglesia y tal a una cota bastante razonable. En la zona de llanura aluvial parecen en su mayoría casas de principios de s. XX, aunque tu conoceras mejor esa zona, sin duda  :Smile: 

Si hay edificios de valor historico, obviamente habrá que mantenerlos... pero igual hay que darles un uso no residencial.

Por otro lado, de existir edificios históricos (exlcuidos los de s. XX) en lo que ahora es la zona inundable, me parece una prueba más de que el régimen de riadas ha aumentado en los últimos siglos. Y esto se debe al uso del suelo.





> Es cierto que plantaciones con unas buenas raices y ayudadas por otras mas superficiales contienen esas tierras, lo que no he oido nunca es que detengan el agua.


Ya has visto los datos sobre la enorme reducción de la escorrentía que produce un acolchado de paja frente a una tierra arada. El resto _se lo bebe el suelo_, y por lo tanto no va a parar al río.

Y si lees alguno de los enlaces, ves como también retrasan la confluencia de aguas. La vegetación frena el agua. Por lo tanto se reduce muchísimo el pico de caudal, pero muchísimo. A cambio, la riada dura más tiempo... pero la mayoría de daños los produce el pico de caudal, por lo que esto carece de importancia.

Además, aunque sólo retuvieran la tierra ya sería una medida necesaria. ¿O es que pretendes construir un embalse nuevo cada 40 años?  :Wink: 




> Y cuando Iznajar haya acumulado los suficientes sedimentos de otras avenidas de aguas arriba y vea mermada su capacidad para retener estas, ¿resembraremos toda la orilla hasta el nacimiento del Genil para evitarlas?


Lo ideal sería hacer una buena gestion del territorio en todas, todas, todas las cuencas. Sin excepción.

Pero obviamente se empieza por actuar en zonas prioritarias.




> Estoy de acuerdo en se quite ayudas a quien no lo haga bien pero, subvencionar plantaciones improductivas? [...] el subvencionar lo otro a lo unico que ayudaria es a dejar, mas aún, los campos abandonados. Andalucía, region de servicios?


Si lees los mensajes que he puesto, verás que el olivar con cubierta verde no sólo no reduce la producción, sino que numerosos estudios sugieren que incluso la aumenta -al tiempo que reduce costes-.

Lo único que reduciría la producción serían las franjas de bosque autóctono que conviene implantar (aunque reducirían un poco los costes en fitosanitarios). Pero no vendría nada mal por recuperar un poco el precio de la aceituna, y así poder reducir las subvenciones al resto de olivares.

El cómputo global tendría que ser de _las gallinas que entran, por las que salen_.

----------


## Salut

> Sería una buena solución, pero el problema podría venir en que en una zona descargue mucho (superior a los X Hm3 que le corresponderían) y por lo tanto quedan libres...y sin embargo, en otros lugares, no descargue o descargue mucho menos...


Bueno, los 40 hm3 los puse al hablar de la efectividad de Cordobilla (34 hm3) + Malpasillo (6 hm3) antes de colmatarse.

Si a un periodo de retorno de 100 años te sirve de 2 días, y a uno de 50 años para 4 días... pues hace mucho, pero presumiblemente no suficiente.

Lo que comentas de las desventajas de la capacidad de embalse distribuida es cierto, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que las riadas del Genil son precisamente por lluvias muy generalizadas en toda su cuenca. Las que no son generalizadas no parecen llevar a grandes picos de caudal.

Así que es de esperar cierta uniformidad en el evento de precipitación, por lo que los requerimientos de capacidad de embalse no serían -a priori- muy superiores en la opción distribuida.

Sí lo serían -a priori- los requerimientos de material de construcción, y por consiguiente de presupuesto. Pero siendo pequeñas obras se genera mayor empleo, y se pueden adjudicar las obras a empresas más pequeñas (ergo se cumple una función social).






> Esos 40 Hm3 que dices se me quedan muy cortos para tantos Km2...
> 
> Tanto por Becerril como por Füller esos 40 Hm3 los veo demasiado escasos...
> 
> Prefiero mi sistema que tengo que definirlo correctamente, pero a falta de algunas puntualizaciones va así:
> 
> * Presa sobre el Genil aguas arriba de Malpasillo para sujetar esos Km2 desde Iznájar libres de retención, además también de sujetar un posible desembalse fuerte de Iznájar . (aprox 210 Hm3 a cota 290,00 como NMN)
> * Presa sobre el Anzur para sujetar todos esos Km2 que tiene en su cuenca que son unos cuantos también  (tengo que calcular el volumen)
> * Azud aguas arriba de Écija para reducir los picos Qci
> ...


^^ Las actuaciones para recuperar el DPH y liberar las llanuras de inundación son casi siempre las más económicas. Te permiten tolerar picos de caudal muy muy MUY superiores, reduciendo los requerimientos de capacidad de embalse.

También es baratísima (o incluso rentable) la actuación sobre la cubierta vegetal -aunque choca con la dureza de mollera de algunos agricultores-. Por eso también debe ser una actuación prioritaria, que reduciría una barbaridad los picos de caudal y los problemas de colmatación.

En cualquier plan contra inundaciones, estos deben ser los dos ejes de actuación fundamentales. Tenlo en cuenta si estás haciendo un proyecto (¿pa quien, si no es mucho pedir?)...


Entrando en las infraestructuras, ya es difícil hacer proposiciones concretas sin tener un buen modelo precipitación-escorrentía. 

Pero así, grosso modo, se puede decir que la mayoría de las riadas provienen de cursos temporales, puesto que su temporalidad viene determinada en gran parte por asentarse sobre lechos impermeables: no _se beben_ el agua cuando llueve, y no _la escupen_ cuando ha dejado de llover.

Por contra, los cauces permanentes suelen tener ya de por si una cierta capacidad de regulación natural, que reduce considerablemente las avenidas.

En el Segura -que es el río que conozco mejor- se hicieron La Fuensanta y el Cenajo pensando que de allí venían las grandes avenidas. Y lo cierto es que por ejemplo este año tan lluvioso, restituyendo al régimen natural, no se habrían superado los 200 m3/s por el cauce principal. Resulta que las grandes y famosas avenidas del Segura venían por margen izquierda, de las ramblas del Boquerón, El Judío o El Moro.

Eso sin contar que el impacto ambiental es infinitamente menor en un cauce temporal que en uno permanente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

Por partes:




> * Presa sobre el Genil aguas arriba de Malpasillo para sujetar esos Km2 desde Iznájar libres de retención, además también de sujetar un posible desembalse fuerte de Iznájar


¿Hay una buena cerrada fuera de la zona protegida? Por otro lado veo que aguas arriba de malpasillo hay pocos afluentes permanentes... la mayoría parecen cauces temporales. Si realmente las riadas vinieran de por aquí (y no de los ríos Lucena, Anzur o Yeguas), mejor actuemos fuera del cauce del Genil, en las ramblas y barrancos.

Por otro lado, una buena gestión de Iznajar (que ahora con los SAIH, las alertas meteorológicas y similares es muy fácil) hace innecesario pensar en un desembalse fuerte del mismo que coincida con alerta de fuertes lluvias.




> Presa sobre el Anzur para sujetar todos esos Km2 que tiene en su cuenca que son unos cuantos también


Los ríos Anzur, Lucena y Yeguas tienen cuencas bastante grandes, sí... aunque desconozco completamente su régimen hidrológico. La orografía más complicada parece ser la de cabecera (que parece tener mayor regulación natural) y de margen izquierda (un macizo que en su vertiente sur da al Genil, aguas abajo de Iznajar, pero con menor area de impluvio).

En fin, pa esto ya necesitaríamos modelos precipitación-escorrentía.




> * Azud aguas arriba de Écija para reducir los picos Qci


Zona de Inundabilidad Controlada, por favor  :Smile: 

El área sería la misma, pero sin que se afecte al río de forma continua... sino solamente cuando hace falta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las actuaciones para recuperar el DPH y liberar las llanuras de inundación son casi siempre las más económicas. Te permiten tolerar picos de caudal muy muy MUY superiores, reduciendo los requerimientos de capacidad de embalse.


Cierto es  :Wink: . Pero prefiero combinar actuaciones para recuperar el DPH, combinado con embalses, así, como en el caso de las situadas en el Anzur y Genil, recoger el agua de años pluviométricos favorables ya así sacar partido de dos formas:

* 1ª Barrera de laminación que junto con un adecuado DPH disminuir todo lo posible posibles Qci's dañinos.
* Retener toda esa avenida dentro del embalse y "guardar" todo ese agua para un uso posterior en forma de abastecimientos, riegos, producción eléctrica, en fin, lo que proceda, siempre y cuando, estos embalses, mantengan las cotas y los volúmenes de agua de los márgenes de seguridad que correspondan y que permitan la laminación de avenidas.

Estas dos pautas son los motivos por los que me inclino a actuaciones DPH + embalses




> En cualquier plan contra inundaciones, estos deben ser los dos ejes de actuación fundamentales. Tenlo en cuenta si estás haciendo un proyecto (¿pa quien, si no es mucho pedir?)...


No, es simplemente para mí, como aportación al foro, al igual que hice con la propuesta de la presa de Cardenete proyectada por mí, para recuperar esa capacidad que en teoría está perdida en Contreras  :Wink: 

En el caso de que haga alguno que pase a mayores (que pueda ser presentado ante autoridades competentes), ya realizaría un estudio detallado, complejo y completo  :Wink: 




> Entrando en las infraestructuras, ya es difícil hacer proposiciones concretas sin tener un buen modelo precipitación-escorrentía.


Exactamente, para eso ya habría que disponer de cantidad de datos fiables y contrastados, y realizar modelos matemáticos, hidrogramas unitarios, complejos, etc.  :Wink: 




> ¿Hay una buena cerrada fuera de la zona protegida?


La cerrada que yo he elegido en mi proyecto...así así debe de andar, pero en el caso de que quede dentro de la zona protegida, se podría retrasar hacia atrás, puesto que sigue habiendo buenos emplazamientos aguas arriba de la misma.

He estado mirando varios mapas diferentes y en cada uno de ellos delimitan zonas diferentes, por lo que, no son muy fiables que digamos  :Wink: 

Todo sería cuestión de analizar a fondo la zona y que los técnicos en ese tema (yo en biología y en esas cosas no es lo mío  :Embarrassment: ) pues que redactaran la DIA y ver si sería favorable o no.

En caso de ser DIA favorable en la cerrada que he elegido...perfecto
En caso de ser DIA desfavorable pues habría que buscar otras soluciones aguas arriba.




> Por otro lado, una buena gestión de Iznajar (que ahora con los SAIH, las alertas meteorológicas y similares es muy fácil) hace innecesario pensar en un desembalse fuerte del mismo que coincida con alerta de fuertes lluvias.


Eso depende...no es tan fácil como parece...cuando se pone a llover por mucho radar y muchos satélites, nunca sabes lo que caerá de arriba.

Ójala la meteorogía fuera una ciencia exacta del tipo 2 + 2 = 4 y se pudiera predecir al 100%, y así, junto con modelos en laboratorio bien analizados, escorrentías, etc etc, se pudiera calcular al detalle todo y saber en todo momento el agua que va a entrar...pero por desgracia, no es así...




> Los ríos Anzur, Lucena y Yeguas tienen cuencas bastante grandes, sí... aunque desconozco completamente su régimen hidrológico. La orografía más complicada parece ser la de cabecera (que parece tener mayor regulación natural) y de margen izquierda (un macizo que en su vertiente sur da al Genil, aguas abajo de Iznajar, pero con menor area de impluvio).


En esas cuencas, la orografía es bastante "diversa"...y en los mapas de pluviometría, el baile de isoyetas debe ser terrorífico  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> En fin, pa esto ya necesitaríamos modelos precipitación-escorrentía.


Pues sí  :Wink: , ya habría que entrar en "zarra"  :Big Grin: , habría que hacer hidrogramas complejos, modelos de Alley, escorrentías y flujos superficiales, etc.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> Cierto es . Pero prefiero combinar actuaciones para recuperar el DPH, combinado con embalses, así, como en el caso de las situadas en el Anzur y Genil, recoger el agua de años pluviométricos favorables ya así sacar partido de dos formas:
> 
> * 1ª Barrera de laminación que junto con un adecuado DPH disminuir todo lo posible posibles Qci's dañinos.
> * Retener toda esa avenida dentro del embalse y "guardar" todo ese agua para un uso posterior en forma de abastecimientos, riegos, producción eléctrica, en fin, lo que proceda, siempre y cuando, estos embalses, mantengan las cotas y los volúmenes de agua de los márgenes de seguridad que correspondan y que permitan la laminación de avenidas.
> 
> Estas dos pautas son los motivos por los que me inclino a actuaciones DPH + embalses


Bueno, si lo que haces es aumentar la infiltración del agua toda esa agua se "guarda" en el suelo y -si hay acuíferos- el subsuelo. La primera aumenta los cultivos de secano, mientras que la segunda se puede extraer en el momento que más se necesite (no hay mayor embalse que un buen acuífero  :Big Grin: ). 

Para electricidad prefiero invertir en minihidráulica de derivación.

Como ves, todo mi enfoque es a escala mucho mas _micro_, y distribuida en el territorio  :Smile: 

De allí que mi orden de prioridad sea:
1º) Correcciones en el DPH
2º) Correcciones en la cubierta vegetal
3º) Infraestructura blanda y de pequeña escala (ZIC, presas en barrancos..)
4º) Infraestrucutura pesada (grandes presas)

Y vamos, estoy convencidísimo que con los puntos 1 y 2 ya lo tienes casi todo hecho (para periodos de retorno de 25-50 años). Y el resto de actuaciones ya sólo tienen que ser muy, muy puntuales (ZICs sobre todo).




> He estado mirando varios mapas diferentes y en cada uno de ellos delimitan zonas diferentes, por lo que, no son muy fiables que digamos


Ouch!

La verdad es que yo en mi curro tambien he tenido problemas de este tipo, más que nada porque existen tantas figuras de protección... que nunca encuentras planos que las incluyan a TODAS. P. ej. me sucede con las zonas del lince, que no he encontrao ningun plano todavía  :Mad: 





> Eso depende...no es tan fácil como parece...cuando se pone a llover por mucho radar y muchos satélites, nunca sabes lo que caerá de arriba.
> 
> Ójala la meteorogía fuera una ciencia exacta del tipo 2 + 2 = 4 y se pudiera predecir al 100%, y así, junto con modelos en laboratorio bien analizados, escorrentías, etc etc, se pudiera calcular al detalle todo y saber en todo momento el agua que va a entrar...pero por desgracia, no es así...


Cierto es que la meteorologia no es 2+2=4, pero sí que es 2+2= (3;5) [léase, intervalo que va de 3 a 5 xD]. 

Dicho de otro modo: tiene una fiabilidad bastante aceptable, y para todo lo que esté ampliamente fuera de lo previsto, ya tienes los planes de emergencia de las ciudades (*).

Además, el SAIH sí que es mucho más exacto, aunque tengas menos margen de tiempo para actuar. 

Vamos, este año la actuación de los gestores de presas ha sido casi ejemplar. Y con la mejora del nivel de conocimiento, sin duda lo será cada vez más.


(*) Aunque a alguno le suene a locura aceptar este margen de imprevisibilidad... pues se justifica por lo misma razón por la que no vivimos en búnkers "por si estalla una guerra".

----------

